# CISCO VPN and Comcast Modem Any conflicts?



## abhi_jadye (May 2, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I am having some real trouble - working with my VPN.
My VPN(CISCO 4.0.4) was working just fine. And then I chaged my COMCAST MODEM (they said this is the new version and that they would replace my older one for free. The new Model: DCM425C).

But after installing this new modem, my VPN suddenly stopped working. I couldn't get past the "Authentication Screen" it just keeps on displaying the authentication screen.
One more thing I noticed was that my "CISCO systems VPN Adapter" (in Device Manager) was disabled (Its disabled everytime I restart my computer). I enabled it but my VPN still won't work.

Any ideas?? I tried re-installing my VPN client, but it still won't work :4-dontkno 

Pls help guys, I do most of my work from home and without a VPN :sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I looked around, but I don't see any reason that the modem should affect your VPN.

When you say "install", you didn't use any of their software, did you? If you're running with Ethernet, you don't need any ISP software for Comcast cable.


----------



## abhi_jadye (May 2, 2006)

Nope. No softwares were installed.

Could there be some conflict? For some reason my "CISCO systems VPN Adapter" (in Device Manager) is being shown as disabled when I restart my computer.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, there "could" be a conflict, though I'm at a loss as to what it might be. I don't find much on that modem model, I'm assuming it's not a router/modem, but simply a DOCSIS modem, right?


----------

